# ipfw in jail



## mah454 (May 15, 2013)

Hello 

I want to use ipfw in a jail system, but receive this message: 

```
ipfw: getsockopt(IP_FW_ADD): Operation not permitted
```


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2013)

Simple answer, you can't. Not by default anyway. Normally jails are firewalled on the host, not inside the jail itself.

If you really want to do that you're going to need VIMAGE but this is still quite experimental and isn't stable.


----------

